# raising saltwater bait?



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I hope I don't offend anyone by asking about raising bait, but my husband wants to kmow if it's possible to raise either sardines, anchovies, or grass shrimp for saltwater fishing. I've kept freshwater tanks for several years but know very little about the saltwater world. My guess would be that raising bait isn't worth it, but we wanted to ask just in case. Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

unelss your fishing every single day i would say its not worth it. 


i can suggest investing in a trap, to catch your own bait though, however CHECK YOUR LOCAL LAWS FIRST!
otherwise, stopping in the bait shop works too.


----------

